# vallisneria and mbuna



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

My vallisneria experiment didn't work. My tank full of mbuna have destroyed the plants in just a few short days. First they were digging them up, then they tore them apart.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

Mine have been okay so far, but only in for about a month. I have jungle val, as I had heard that was a better survivor.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I had vallisneria in a 75 gal. mbuna tank for about 2 years. It spread like crazy and reached a height of about 3 feet. Then one day our mbuna decided it was not for them and ate it down to the sand in about three weeks.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

LOL. That's what I keep hearing. Plants work fine until they don't. Sometimes... om nom nom.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I wanted them to work to control nitrate between water changes as I saw 40+ ppm one week. I have too many fish.


----------

